#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-09-16
<timothee> accept
<timothee> Bonjour
<timothee> Au revoir désolé
<timothee> Bonjour
<timothee> Y a-t-il quelqu'un?
<timothee> apparamment non
<timothee> Je ne suis pas encore traducteur pour ubuntu, mais je commence a bien maîtriser l'anglais ( 3 mois que je suis en Nouvelle Zélande et j'y reste un an ) Je suis venu ici pour proposer mon aide, je ne sais pas si vous en avez besoin...
